# Bee Friendly Privacy Shrub



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I have ligustrum bees all over it no honey i could tell.


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

You might do some research on this forum, but I recall something about privet honey being somehow less then ideal.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

I would suggest giving the flowering quince a look. Not an evergreen, but mine is 6-8 ft. tall and multi-stemmed. It would make a dense hedge and deter tresspassers due to the spines. I don't believe it produces nectar, but the girls literally cover it while blooming. I feel sure it is a great source of early pollen.

"Flowering quince, also known as Chaenomelea speciosa, is a deciduous flowering shrub that can be grown outdoors in U.S. Department of Agriculture Plant Hardiness Zones 4 to 8. Flowering quince shrubs boast deep green foliage and showy flowers in shades of red, pink and white."


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry for the dual post, but I just remembered it being mentioned that American holly (and maybe any that fruits) being a good choice.

CC


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bottlebrush, Callistemon


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Privet of eleagnus (Russian olive) will both do well for you.
LtlWilli


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

if you live near a stream or river , you might consider low bush gallberry, very good honey, and good hedge bush, we love the honey down here in south mississippi! it's delicious! we try and plant as many along fence lines as possible! blooms from april to early june, depending on how early spring rolls around.


----------

